# why is it so hard?



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I was given money this holiday season and DH suggested I use it toward an Oberon case for my K3.  It's a great suggestion and like DH said, I've been "drooling over them forever".  My problem?  I can't narrow it down to one case.  I've narrowed it down to 4, but that doesn't help me right now.  How did you finally make a decision?  I may ask DH's opinion this evening (and risk him teasing me about being unable to make up my mind)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

In the past, I've chosen my Oberons based on the DecalGirl skin I'd chosen, but I don't plan to skin my Fire. The purple butterfly is still my favorite. It is a difficult decision.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dartboard...



Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I was given money this holiday season and DH suggested I use it toward an Oberon case for my K3. It's a great suggestion and like DH said, I've been "drooling over them forever". My problem? I can't narrow it down to one case. I've narrowed it down to 4, but that doesn't help me right now. How did you finally make a decision? I may ask DH's opinion this evening (and risk him teasing me about being unable to make up my mind)


Which ones are you looking at?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've always chosen the color first and that helped narrow the search. Now they have expanded the colors on more covers and that is making it harder. I'm sure we can help choose for you. Just let us know your choices and you'll get plenty of feedback.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Make up your mind before he gets home. If you wait for his opinion, you will always feel that it was his choice and not yours. When I chose my Oberon, one jumped out at me...the "Tree of Life" in the saddle color. None of the other covers said anything to me but the "Tree of Life" reminded me of a large oak tree that I saw at the Alamo when I was there as a child. It's branches covered the entire cover almost like it was protecting what was inside.

Choose a cover and color that speaks to you. And, never look back and wish you had picked something else.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

You have done good narrowing it down to 4.  

As someone mentioned, narrowing down the color you like best might help.    The colors on their site don't always do them justice.  I love the Oberon red and their wine color.  The red is a very rich, beautiful red and the wine is just gorgeous!  My husband has the fern green Bold Celtic and that is very nice too.  But when I got him a wine World Tree he quickly switched.

I have the wine Tree of Life on one of my KKs.  They might do this yet by special order.  My other KK has the red Ginkgo.  My K-Fire has the wine Iris.  A friend has the blue (new) Dragonfly and that is really nice too.  It is a very different blue.    Another friend has the blue DaVinci for her Nook.  I haven't seen one that isn't beautiful.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I cheated - every Oberon I've had has been used.  My first was the saddle Tree of Life, which I loved, for my K1 - bought it on eBay from someone who'd ordered a K1 right about when they ran out before the K2 came out so he ended up with a K2 instead.  Traded it with someone here for the purple Butterfly, which I also loved.  I've swapped a couple more times since.  I've bought used from people here on KB.  I loved them all, but if I had to go to the Oberon site and pick a cover, I still don't know what I'd choose because there are several I really like - and I'm not good at making decisions when there are so many lovely choices.  The one that still calls to me, though, is the Sun - I'd love to have it in either red or purple, or maybe even marigold - I've never had one in that color....


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

One consideration I have noticed.  The blues and purples can be more unstable.  More prone to colour changes eg sun fading.    I love my Oberons but will stick with browns, wine and greens in the future.  I had a "black spot" left on my sky blue cover after my cat vomited on the edge and I carefully tried to wash it off.  Had this item been black, it would have been an easy fix!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I told my Sister that I wanted an Oberon sleeve for my Touch for Christmas.  I didn't tell her color or design.  I made it her problem.  She chose something that I would never have even thought of, and it is fabulous -- black roses.  It is classy, elegant and surprisingly subtle.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I've narrowed it down to 4, but that doesn't help me right now. How did you finally make a decision?


I don't think you'll go wrong with any of the ones you have narrowed it down too. I have three different Oberon designs and three different colors, they are all fabulous.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> I told my Sister that I wanted an Oberon sleeve for my Touch for Christmas. I didn't tell her color or design. I made it her problem. She chose something that I would never have even thought of, and it is fabulous -- black roses. It is classy, elegant and surprisingly subtle.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


I have the black Roses on my Nook Color (previously it was on my K2 - that's the nice thing about their old velcro option) - it is a gorgeous cover, and I've yet to see a picture that does it justice.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have four designs and three colors. (K1, DXG, K3, and Moleskin Journal).

My favorites are the Red Cloud Dragon and the Wine Celtic Hounds. I would not get purple again, it is my favorite color but for some reason does not look as nice to me as the red and the wine.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

@Alle - I feel your pain.  I knew I wanted an Oberon but boy was it hard to settle on one.  It took me 2 months before I finally settled on the DaVinci in Brown.  Was it worth it, absolutely and the cover is beautiful.  Glad I spent the extra $$$$ on the Oberon.  Good Luck with your decision making process, I for one feel your pain.  Let us know what you settle on.


----------

